# SPL Box for Lightning x1 12s



## spljunkie (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok, I know this is an older sub but i got a few of them new in the box and have gotten pretty decent spl numbers out of them in what i called a vented "sq" box. Has anyone built any enclosures for these in the past and gotten high numbers ?? If so I need some recommendations

Subs are 2 Lightning Audio x1.12.vc2 supposedly the same as the tc3000's


----------

